# Pit Beef



## LarryWolfe (Jan 6, 2007)

While the Top Rounds were on sale I decided to take advantage and go ahead and to pit beef sandwiches for dinner.  Lean beef good protein for the diet!  I splashed with worchestershire sauce, then rubbed with Wolfe Rub Bold.  I'm gonna cook it indirect until it gets close to 100* then finished direct to crust up the outside.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 6, 2007)

Larry, the more of it you eat, the more dieting you will be doing! Good luck with it, I'm going out for dinner tonight!


----------



## camp_cookie (Jan 6, 2007)

What final internal temp did you have?


----------



## Finney (Jan 6, 2007)

Okay Mr WRB...  It ain't "Pit Beef" then.  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 6, 2007)

Still looks good enough to eat! :P


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 6, 2007)

Dinner's done!!  I slathered the bun with horseradish, then beef and thin sliced onions.  I drizzled just a bit of Bad Bob's special sauce, YUM!!


----------



## Finney (Jan 6, 2007)

I'd eat that .... whatever it is.


----------



## Unity (Jan 6, 2007)

Larry, I'd be more than happy to try some of that.   

--John  8)


----------



## Cliff H. (Jan 6, 2007)

Looks real good.


----------



## The Missing Link (Jan 6, 2007)

Let me in on the secret! how and ways of doing that I';m ready to give that a try. Nice looking pit beef there larry.


----------



## zilla (Jan 6, 2007)

Nice beef Larry, you sure you ain't from central Texas?


----------



## Puff1 (Jan 7, 2007)

Damn that looks good 8)


----------



## Green Hornet (Jan 7, 2007)

what puff said! 8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Jan 7, 2007)

Whew boy! Looks great there buddy, I hope you didn't leave any for me!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jan 7, 2007)

Pit beef is with horseradish sauce...not BBQ sauce!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 7, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> Pit beef is with horseradish sauce...not BBQ sauce!



It's got horseradish sauce on it!  I happy to like BBQ sauce on it.  FWIW, every Pit Beef restaurant in the area (Bull on the Beach, Boog Powells in Camden Yards, and the Canopy) all sell their PIT BEEF sandwiches with both and the onions.  You are listening too much to your idol Mr. Raichlein.  He grew up in Baltimore and never even had a pit beef sandwich. So stick that in your pit and smoke it!!  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif]


----------



## Finney (Jan 7, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":3nf8zg2f]Pit beef is with horseradish sauce...not BBQ sauce!



It's got horseradish sauce on it!  I happy to like BBQ sauce on it.  FWIW, every Pit Beef restaurant in the area (Bull on the Beach, Boog Powells in Camden Yards, and the Canopy) all sell their PIT BEEF sandwiches with both and the onions.  You are listening too much to your idol Mr. Raichlein.  He grew up in Baltimore and never even had a pit beef sandwich. *So stick that in your pit and smoke it!!*  [smilie=a_takethatfoo.gif][/quote:3nf8zg2f]

He would have to go into the attic and get it.  :roll:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 7, 2007)

Isn't pit beef cooked on a pit?  Seems to me if there was something particular about a spacific recipe being associated with "PIT BEEF" it would be called "Someones Pit Beef".

Good looking PIT BEEF Larry.


----------



## Finney (Jan 7, 2007)

Looks like someone got up on the wrong side of the bed today.  :roll:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jan 7, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Looks like someone got up on the wrong side of the bed today.  :roll:



No, just a question.  Thats why this forum exists isnt it?


----------



## Finney (Jan 7, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry, didn't sound like just a question.

Pit Beef is a type of BBQ severed traditionally in the Baltimore area.  It's all cooked pretty much the same way and with basically the same seasoning rub.  Sliced thin and served as a sandwich the way Larry discribed.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jan 7, 2007)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> Isn't pit beef cooked on a pit?  Seems to me if there was something particular about a spacific recipe being associated with "PIT BEEF" it would be called "Someones Pit Beef".
> 
> Good looking PIT BEEF Larry.



Well since Real BBQ is "spacifically" made with hardwood has been burnt down to coals, what would you call the stuff we make?  Pretend BBQ?


----------



## wittdog (Jan 7, 2007)

Yankee style Q :P  :P  :P  :twisted:


----------



## Griff (Jan 7, 2007)

That looks great Larry.

Griff


----------



## john a (Jan 8, 2007)

Meat is cooked to perfection for me, I like it rare.


----------

